# EiffelStudio broken: unexpected error from C library



## EmeraldBot (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello!

I'm been trying to use devel/eiffelstudio. It builds fine, but when trying to actually execute it, it just core dumps with:

```
GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'pthread_rwlock_init': No such process.  Aborting.
Abort (core dumped)
```
Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2014)

As far as I can tell this software is distributed pre-compiled, not as source. And looking at the rest of the port it looks like it has been built for FreeBSD 6.x. I guess the only thing you could do is ask them for a build against a more recent FreeBSD version.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah, I see. Yeah, it that case, there's nothing we can do. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2014)

It's worth seeing if misc/compat6x will let it run.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2014)

It's a dependency of the port. So it should already be installed.


----------

